# Deer hair bug



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

So I've been getting into stacking deer hair and to be blunt the results have been less than stellar up to this point. Last week I felt like I finally had something that could maybe fool a real dumb real hungry bass.








So Saturday I went out on the hunt for the real hungry real dumb bass which brought me to one of my favorite creek spots. I get there and the water is high and it's a blue bird day. Thinking to myself well at least it's a good day for fishing even it won't be a good day for catching. So off I go. I worked through 5 or 6 bends with nothing even coming up to take a look. Resisting the urge to replace my deer hair monstrosity with a confidence bait I pressed on. Then it happened. Got to where the water was pooling on the upstream side of an inside bend. Laid out a decent fourty foot cast and boom all 8 inches of fury exploded on it.








So I'm on the board and pretty dang happy at this point. Look behind me and notice a deep outside bend I had passed up on getting into position. Make a cast into the back corner and immediate hook up. Felt like a good fish just in time for the hook to pull. Immediately tossed it back in here and Mr real dumb and real hungry went at it again.








Finished with one more fish and then rode the canoe back down to where I started. Great day on the water.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

try a muddler minnow easy to tie


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it's great that you stuck to your plan. I know a lot of times it can be frustrating to not use a "go-to" lure; especially when you're in a lull.

Keep at it...you'll get really good at stacking in no time.

Look up a guy named Bill Laminack. I'm not sure about Facebook, but on Instagram he's blaminack - his stacked deer hair flies are pretty badass.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Keep working at it once you master that you can do some amazing Deer Bugs. I can do it but just still have not been able to get it right every time.


----------

